# RPCS3 lagging



## Slo2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

I have i5-4670K@4200MHz. Skate 1 is now playable but for me game lagging and i have bad sound. Is it my CPU not enough for PS3 emulator?


----------



## kastriot (Nov 9, 2018)

Read 1st comment after post.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/rpcs3/comments/9o1etv


----------



## Slo2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

This is Skate 3 not Skate 1. I have too weak CPU for this emulator.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 9, 2018)

Slo2018 said:


> I have too weak CPU for this emulator.



The problem is the emulator itself rather than the CPU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 9, 2018)

Most emulators are a hit or miss honestly and performance varies between games so consistency is crap


----------



## natr0n (Nov 9, 2018)

Wait till the game is better supported.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2018)

@Slo2018 I see your entire posting history is complaining about emulators being slow for various reasons. They're emulators, they're not perfect, and on a crappy PC/Phone, yes, they will be slow and buggy. Either buy the damn console/platform or upgrade your PC. There are numerous threads and YT videos showing you how best to set emulators up.


----------



## Slo2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Wait till the game is better supported.



Skate 1 it's 100% playable now. No problems with sound.

Here is video:










r7 2700x...

I know. My CPU sucks. I don't have money for new CPU, motherboard and DDR4 RAM because it's too expensive.


----------



## Xpect (Nov 9, 2018)

RCoon said:


> @Slo2018 I see your entire posting history is complaining about emulators being slow for various reasons. They're emulators, they're not perfect, and on a crappy PC/Phone, yes, they will be slow and buggy. Either buy the damn console/platform or upgrade your PC. There are numerous threads and YT videos showing you how best to set emulators up.



I second that motion. 
@Slo2018 If you want to play a console game, BUY THE CONSOLE. A PS3 with the game shouldn't be more than 100$ nowadays. And if you can'T afford that, you can't play, simple as that.


----------



## Slo2018 (Nov 9, 2018)

I already have PS3 Slim.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 9, 2018)

So you're pirating games. Thread closed.


----------

